# Foxconn/Dell Mobo info help



## sup2jzgte

Now I know that Foxconn makes custom boards for Dell Pc's, but I need a tad bit of help on this.

Ok I have been have a whole bunch of issues an old Dell Dimension 1100, well after pulling teeth, contacting the BBB, and making about 20 calls I finally got Dell to send me a replacement Motherboard, but this one looks different than the  original.

On the new board which is pictured below there are 4 USB Ports, 3 PCI Slots, and is green.  The original board is Red, only has 2 USB Ports, and 2 PCI Slots, so it looks like a different board, but I'm not sure.  Here is the info printed on the board


E210882 (same as original)
DS/N CN-0WF887-70821-64D-0003: C/O CN
QAN 6781755
AA D28751-401
REV. A00

I looked up E210882 on Google looking for a picture of the board, but none of the ones I found were the exact same.

Can anyone tell me some details on this board, what I'm really looking for is FSB and whether or not this is the same board before I go ahead and install it.


----------



## quicksilver

*I have the same motherboard*

Do you know what motherboard this is?


----------



## World Library

Hi,
I am sure I missed the problem ....Dell sent you a new...better board. It fits into the case and you can reuse the old cpu and ram. You can reload the system using the original cds from Dell.    The numbers are the same but one is red and the other green.

I know Dell had a problem with the capacitor caps on a number of boards  and made changes......


----------



## paratwa

Yep, sounds like they sent you an updated board, but it should be fine.

Have you tried installing it and running your system yet?


----------



## pc-tech

i don't see any problem, are you mad that they sent you a BETTER mobo?


----------



## quicksilver

*Need help...*

I was given the same motherboard as Sup2jzgte but after installing it in my case I couldn't figure out where to plug in the case's Power switch, Reset, Hard drive LED, Audio and USB plugs. 

I have the Dell Dimension 1100 manual but it tells me squat. 

Can anyone help? 

Does anyone have a diagram or the make and model of this motherboard?

Thanks


----------

